# how to snorkel a 750 king quad



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

does anyone know to or has anyone snorkeled a '09 750 king quad any help nor advise would be greatly appreciated thanks in advange.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I can try to get you some pics of mine up but it will be tomorrow before I can. You have to drill the front of the airbox to for your intake. The CVT intake is easy...the only problem is the CVT exhaust....its aggravating. IMO, If I had it to do over I would have gotten the Triangle ATV kits for the KQ and I don't believe in paying what they want for the kits....lol. Its just a lot more work that you think on the KQ. You can run all hard pipe but its time consuming. with what I ended up in mine when I redone it...I would have rather paid extra for the kit...lol. I ended up taking part of the hard pipe outta the CVT exhaust cause it was rubbing...there is a section around your left foot peg that will really need 1.5 inch then you can go back to two. In tha section I just used some spa hose.


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply sure appreciate it can't wait for the pics!!!


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

On my king I drilled a hole in the bottom of the air box but eather way will work but the problem I had was the snorkels wiggling cause the plastic is so flexible and had to make brackets to hold them cause it would brake the glue and cause them to leak I might have a old pic of the bracket if you want to see how I did it


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Go through this guys video's. He has all the snorkels listed. The way he did his air box is the way I did mine. Great vids. Like I said though...I'm not much on buying kits...but IMO on the KQ's it worth it. The Triangle ATV kits is the best. It has Two 1.5 inch air box snorkels. Its the only center snorkel kit made for the KQ. After it the Submarine one is the next best IMO.

http://www.youtube.com/user/bdhinks#p/u/38/Gp15ls5slRg


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks Bootlegger for the info and the link for this much appreciated


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

No Problem, let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## King of the mud (Nov 17, 2013)

*more power*



Bootlegger said:


> I can try to get you some pics of mine up but it will be tomorrow before I can. You have to drill the front of the airbox to for your intake. The CVT intake is easy...the only problem is the CVT exhaust....its aggravating. IMO, If I had it to do over I would have gotten the Triangle ATV kits for the KQ and I don't believe in paying what they want for the kits....lol. Its just a lot more work that you think on the KQ. You can run all hard pipe but its time consuming. with what I ended up in mine when I redone it...I would have rather paid extra for the kit...lol. I ended up taking part of the hard pipe outta the CVT exhaust cause it was rubbing...there is a section around your left foot peg that will really need 1.5 inch then you can go back to two. In tha section I just used some spa hose.


Some snorkel kits have 2 1.5" pipes coming out of the air box claming it gives the king quad more power. Dose it give more power or is it not needed?


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

More air coming in usually means added power. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

